# Adult female Acanthops parafalcata laying ootheca + hatchlings



## myzticalboi (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## warpdrive (Apr 17, 2011)

great photos as always JoeHo.

I also have 2 pairs of them. I think about L4 or L5.

they are fat and doing well. they seem to like the houseflys I feed them.

I'm glad to see that you have some babies from them. I hope that more people get into them. they are so cute, yet cryptic at the same time.

Harry


----------



## Idolofreak (Apr 17, 2011)

THAT is one freaky looking mantis. Looks really weird the way she's folded in half in the first few photos. The ootheca reminds me of a ghost ootheca. Cool species!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 17, 2011)

Well thats a first for me, I've never seen a mantis lay a ooth on a string(for lack of a better word) and have it suspended in mid air and not on a branch or some hard object.

It does look like a ghost ooth, but they usually lay on a stick or the lid.

The more I know, the more I know I have a lot to know still. :lol:


----------



## warpdrive (Apr 17, 2011)

string? it looked like it was laid on the plastic side of the container, or just suspended under the lid. it does look funny.

Harry


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 17, 2011)

By string I meant the long leader coming from the ooth...


----------



## warpdrive (Apr 18, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> By string I meant the long leader coming from the ooth...


I so misread what you were saying.  

Harry


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 18, 2011)

This species is really amazing, I love how they crawl right onto you and have hard time putting them back!


----------



## PragmaticHominid (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome pics of an awesome species.

Let me know if you want to sell any of those oothes, okay? I'd take one off your hands for sure.


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 20, 2011)

me too


----------



## davestreasurechest (Jul 10, 2011)

awesome pics! was wondering do you or anyone have a pic of this species mateing? I am curious to know how the male does it,since female abdomen is at an angle? just curious , if not ill find out soon enough i have a few sub-adults


----------



## kitkat39 (Jul 10, 2011)

buginthebox said:


> awesome pics! was wondering do you or anyone have a pic of this species mateing? I am curious to know how the male does it,since female abdomen is at an angle? just curious , if not ill find out soon enough i have a few sub-adults


These are Bolivari that are mating, but they mate the exact same way as the Acanthops.. The male just presses it down even though the female normally walks around with an angle


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 10, 2011)

I love these guys, so pretty!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome pics! These guys just made my "to own" list!


----------

